# I caught my man... knitting!



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!

Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast 

Let's see some more men that knit out there!
-Caity


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Love it - great pic!


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Knitting was in early days very much for both sexes. Back when it was primarily a necessity rather than a hobby, both men and women knitted. There is an old pic somewhere of a shepherd knitting while watching his flock.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Way to go Caity teaching your man. Caity did you ever knit or crochet in such a comfortable and relaxed position? Leave it to a man.lol


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Good for him!


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures. That is just so precious.
Remember it does not take one bit away from his manhood. HE just more versatile than most men. He is a keeper, but you know that already!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

heidisoma said:


> Way to go Caity teaching your man. Caity did you ever knit or crochet in such a comfortable and relaxed position? Leave it to a man.lol


I'm the complete opposite! I have to be sitting upright with my work comfortably in front of me so I can focus on the job. I get pretty intense with my fibers


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Etoile700 said:


> Thank you for the pictures. That is just so precious.
> Remember it does not take one bit away from his manhood. HE just more versatile than most men. He is a keeper, but you know that already!


I completely agree, I think it makes him even more well rounded! He totally is a keeper


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Did he know you were taking that photo, Caity ? .....or was it a sneaky one ? Love it! I taught my Godson to knit, (starting early, he's 7) lt's got to be so much better than playing computer games!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Did he know you were taking that photo, Caity ? .....or was it a sneaky one ? Love it! I taught my Godson to knit, (starting early, he's 7) lt's got to be so much better than playing computer games!


Oh, it was a sneaky one!  He was way too into the knitting! I absolutely love your photo, what a sweetie! It looks like he is really enjoying it


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I love to see men take an interest....better hobby than some they can come up with... :lol:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't know any men who knit now, but my Dad taught my Mom to knit! He was in grade school during WW1, the boys knit scarves and bandages, the girls knit hats and gloves for the soldiers. Mom knit a lot after she retired, when she was working as a beautician and raising a family she didn't have time. I've always knit, at one time my son thought he wanted to learn, didn't last long. 

Keep him knitting, it's something you can do sort of together, it's relatively cheap, and he juts might surprise you with his creations.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't know any men who knit now, but my Dad taught my Mom to knit! He was in grade school during WW1, the boys knit scarves and bandages, the girls knit hats and gloves for the soldiers. Mom knit a lot after she retired, when she was working as a beautician and raising a family she didn't have time. I've always knit, at one time my son thought he wanted to learn, didn't last long. 

Keep him knitting, it's something you can do sort of together, it's relatively cheap, and he juts might surprise you with his creations.

In England many years ago, the professional Guild knitters were all men, so it's not just a feminine art.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope he realizes your stash is off limits. lol


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics! That is awesome, my son was trying to learn. taught him how to cast on & knit...now I fear my needles are forever lost in his room. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Just imagine this...............some gal slinks up to him and has on a tight sweater and says ..........hey big boy wanna come home with me..........he says no, but, thanks now I know how to fix that pattern I am working on and get get my girl's sweater fixed up straight away!


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Unfortunately none of the men in my life right now knit, my fiance has expressed some interest but I'm pretty sure he's being sarcastic. My son, now 30 only is interested in the sweaters I make him, he doesn't have time to knit anyway, full time interesting job, new girlfriend, semi-pro photographer, he's a busy guy. The only thing he has to do with my stash is to move the bins of yarn around for me.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, I thought my son had the only room that eats anything put into it. If it's in his room, you'll never see it again. He has no excuse, he's 30 years old, too many interests and not enough time. Sound familiar? Yes, he's 30 and still lives with me, thank heaven, with a big old house to take care of and maintain, I'd be in big trouble without him.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

My Dad used to knit and all the kids in my class learned back in the early 60's.i taught my boys how to knit and crochet,they can make bread too,doesn't hurt to learn anything


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

My Dad used to knit and all the kids in my class learned back in the early 60's.i taught my boys how to knit and crochet,they can make bread too,doesn't hurt to learn anything


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

My Dad used to knit and all the kids in my class learned back in the early 60's.i taught my boys how to knit and crochet,they can make bread too,doesn't hurt to learn anything


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

awesome! I am trying to convince my husband to knit because I find it so relaxing!

I love you titled your post!  I will take any chuckle when I can get it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


He's a hunk with a cute girlfriend. Nice to share a craft you both enjoy.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My dad could do anything and he did beautiful needlepoint for cushions on some antique chairs. I remember when I was a little girl my mom was making muslin ruffle curtains and Dad made the slip covers for the davenport.

He told me once that at the beginning of WWII, he gave Mom $25 to buy yarn before it was rationed and when he came home from work, the davenport was covered from end to end with piles of yarn. She used to knit baby sets for a dept. store in town to help with their income.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Did he know you were taking that photo, Caity ? .....or was it a sneaky one ? Love it! I taught my Godson to knit, (starting early, he's 7) lt's got to be so much better than playing computer games!


This young man is willing to take on a challenging new interest. Bravo! Stick to itive ness is a quality that gets one through life easier. This fellow will be proud of his accomplishment.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely the most relaxing thing to me! My wife doesn't understand, she is totally not a crafty person, but if I don't get some yarn in my day somewhere I an very stressed!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Showing my husband this one. He mentions knitting now and then. He might have to learn to do it while napping


----------



## fuzzie (Sep 24, 2012)

I understand that the knitting in Peru is done by the men....is that right?


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

god for him !


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

When I was very young I learned to knit watching my mother knit, then I move to the US and not having friends, not knowing the language, not knowing how to cook, did not go to bars, I started to knit, since I did not know how to cook will eat boil spaghetti for lunch and dinner, and try to watch TV. 47 years later, I can knit, I can make three meals a day, I thought my self to read and write, I will have a social drink. Knitting is what kept me out of trouble, give me confidence and control, allowed me to calm myself and think things through. And yes I am a man.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Better and better! I' all for men having a productive hobby! My hubby does carpentry, welding etc as pass-time relaxation. - I sometimes have to help with holding planks and etc. Anyone is better off for having a relaxing hobby like this.
...And Judah - fantastic!


----------



## ginette leclair (Oct 25, 2012)

well how refresing this picture is congrats lovely continue your good work and i am very happy to see the proof right there in front on my eyes bravo and long life of knitting for you two guys ginny


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

In our family, it was my Grandfather who taught my mum to knit. Sadly I never met him. 
I taught my eldest son to knit when he asked me too.

I have a book on the history of knitting and as said, it was men who knitted as in guilds. What stuck in my mind was that men used to knit the hose worn back in the medieval days on very thin 'pins' Can you imagine how long that must have taken.
They also 'knitted' tapestries. Knitting has come a long long way since then.



ChrisB said:


> Don't know any men who knit now, but my Dad taught my Mom to knit! He was in grade school during WW1, the boys knit scarves and bandages, the girls knit hats and gloves for the soldiers. Mom knit a lot after she retired, when she was working as a beautician and raising a family she didn't have time. I've always knit, at one time my son thought he wanted to learn, didn't last long.
> 
> Keep him knitting, it's something you can do sort of together, it's relatively cheap, and he juts might surprise you with his creations.
> 
> In England many years ago, the professional Guild knitters were all men, so it's not just a feminine art.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you will have to hide your stash


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Lucky you !!! Or maybe NOT...if he raids your stash !!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Love it !!!! yeah more knitters...wonder if they will understand the art of "stashing"


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

I taught each of my children to knit when they were young, as I have fond memories of knitting as a rainy day activity. My sons are now 24 and 22 y.o and my daughter is 15 y.o (going on 24). One of my sons was pleased at the age of 8 to be able to knit a scarf for Teddy and is now proud as punch to be able to handle my sewing machine too, to alter clothes he buys online. His girlfriend is very impressed! And I must admit he does a great job, even taking in his new jeans last weekend. Thrift is still flourishing!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Bravo !!!


----------



## Ladygigglesnort (Feb 21, 2013)

My Hubby helped me sort out the lace pattern and he keeps joking about me having my SSK and PSSO sorted. I did offer to teach him but he says it is way too complicated. He does IT and printing as a job. He will happily take a car apart etc but knitting seems way too complicated. 

Great pics.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

This should be in the knitter's "swimsuit edition". Male knitters cover to cover.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done to your hubby :thumbup: I wish him every success in his new found hobby.


----------



## Ladygigglesnort (Feb 21, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> This should be in the knitter's "swimsuit edition". Male knitters cover to cover.


Lol!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

My DH likes to crochet and he does beatiful cross stitch pictures tweeter


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


My husband would drown in his own filth if I didn't do all the cleaning. He'll spill coffee on the floor and literally not see it. I point it out to him and he is literally surprised to see it there. You're a lucky girl!


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I seem to remember that originally, knitting was for making/repairing fishing nets, and this would have been a man's job. Women were only good for cooking, cleaning and bearing children back then.

I asked my GS if he would think less of a man if he saw him knitting and he kind of looked at me like "Grandma is asking silly questions again." and said no, he wouldn't care.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


I Know, right!? I went to stay with my sister for a week. When I came home the house had been vacuumed and the pantry had been reorganized and cleaned! Also he cleaned the refrigerator. He's a keeper, too.


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

Good for him. You have a GREAT guy. Enjoy.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I love seeing men knit. Knitting does not make them less manly in my eyes.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

my girlfriends husband can knit beautifully and patterned sweaters at that. He is from Finland and it truly is a non sexiest activity there. There are some great men knitters as well as great men quilters. Sewing on a machine was actually first done by men because they didn't think women should use machines. ha now look at us. amazing how such things as knitting and sewing stir up the question of manlyness. Great picture. He truly does look relaxed. Oh also one of the best surgeons at my hospital does counted cross-stitch. He says it keeps his hands conditioned and steady.  Whatever the excuse let us all enjoy our craft.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Way to go! Love it.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> I hope he realizes your stash is off limits. lol


yes I also hope so and if anyone touches my stash I would go nuts which is probably why I hide it out of the house


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Great photo! Love that he seems to be enjoying it, too.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I believe that men who won't do "girly" things (carrying her purse, shopping for feminine articles for wife, knit, etc) are secretly unsure of their masculinity.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Like that


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Once he knits "something" especially something he can use like a scarf, hat, etc that should really get him hooked. Boy I sound like a "dealer" of drugs, ha ha ha. Next step is getting him to pick out some yarn at the store, then he'll really get his eyes wide open to the "Yarn aisle"! (Oh what a glorious place, it's magical!) Ate up with it, YEPPERS, I even spin my own yarn too. I'm the one who grew my bischon's fur out so I could spin it. It's beautiful stuff!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Jean Keith said:


> My dad could do anything and he did beautiful needlepoint for cushions on some antique chairs. I remember when I was a little girl my mom was making muslin ruffle curtains and Dad made the slip covers for the davenport.
> 
> He told me once that at the beginning of WWII, he gave Mom $25 to buy yarn before it was rationed and when he came home from work, the davenport was covered from end to end with piles of yarn. She used to knit baby sets for a dept. store in town to help with their income.


I wish $25 got you that far with yarn this day and age! It seems like you can only get a few skeins for that much! I love this story, thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Swarff said:


> In our family, it was my Grandfather who taught my mum to knit. Sadly I never met him.
> I taught my eldest son to knit when he asked me too.
> 
> I have a book on the history of knitting and as said, it was men who knitted as in guilds. What stuck in my mind was that men used to knit the hose worn back in the medieval days on very thin 'pins' Can you imagine how long that must have taken.
> ...


What book is it? I would be interested to know what would be a good thorough book on the history of knitting that isn't too dry of a read


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

My four and six year old grandsons asked me to show them how to knit. As you might guess, their attention span was about 30 seconds, but they DID ask.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> This should be in the knitter's "swimsuit edition". Male knitters cover to cover.


That's a fantastic idea!!! I think we could find enough hunky man-knitters for the job! It should be a 365 day calendar with pictures of men for each day, but also patterns!


----------



## Patternblogs (Aug 2, 2012)

He's not alone, there's quite a few male knitters on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=men+knitting&oq=men+knitting&gs_l=youtube.3..0j0i5.1164.3003.0.3226.12.11.0.0.0.0.157.940.8j3.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.9bvrZZTqfqo


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

I love it! My Dad knit argyle socks when he and my Mom were first married. Although I never saw him knitting, I did see the socks he knit and they were beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good for you & HIM!


----------



## Gabby knits (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't checked the fact but was told that long, long ago the women did the spinning and the men did the knitting! When I worked in my yarn shop we had one gentleman who wore kilts often and knit his own knee high socks!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

You must be so proud of him, way to go.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In Peru today much of the yarn industry and knitting focuses on the women. However, not only did the men knit, but their chullo hats became somewhat of a design competition as well as a statement for their location. I think the issue is how the craft is valued when done by men or women. In patriarchal societies, such as ours, when women knit it is not valued the same as when men do it. When men were secretaries, it was a manly white collar job. it was believed that woman were too fragile to handle a typewriter. When women pushed into the clerical fields, men moved up the executive ladder and secretarial work was paid less and devalued in social status. it has been like this in many fields of endeavor

If women can share this skill and passion with their male partners, that can be a very nice bonding experience as long as it doesn't turn into another male take over of something that women do for fun and a means of celebrating themselves.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


Oh aren't you the fortunate one!!


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

The other day my husband said he would like to learn to knit. Will start to teach him later.
I also taught a 6 year old boy to crochet. He carries in the car with him when his family goes out and every time the family comes over he is so proud of his work.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Love it. You gotta love a man who knits. :thumbup:


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Loving it!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Did he know you were taking that photo, Caity ? .....or was it a sneaky one ? Love it! I taught my Godson to knit, (starting early, he's 7) lt's got to be so much better than playing computer games!

You bet its way better than video games! i wish i would have had the sense to try to teach my sons to knit early on, now they are of the same mindset of my DH, knitting is for 'grannies' (yes they tell me i'm too young to be knitting!) but they get that from their father. 
oh well


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

atejen said:


> I love seeing men knit. Knitting does not make them less manly in my eyes.


I agree It is nice in a way as long as he keeps his masculinity :evil:


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> Knitting was in early days very much for both sexes. Back when it was primarily a necessity rather than a hobby, both men and women knitted. There is an old pic somewhere of a shepherd knitting while watching his flock.


Actually, BlueTressym, knitting was INVENTED by men! Fishermen invented it to make their nets with. And for thousands of years it was kept strictly FOR MEN! In fact, during the Middle Ages, there were knitting guilds, strictly for men, and laws that limited knitting strictly TO men. The laws were passed because it was felt that if women were allowed to knit, it would take too much time away from their other household duties.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Good for him, well done for trying.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Fantastic...
I saw a man taking lessons at my lys a few years ago. I thought that was wonderful.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

You are lucky to have this man be so interested in your knitting that he wanted to learn. Hope he enjoys it. It takes a REAL man to do this.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

In Peru, it's typically the men who knit those fabulous chullo hats! I read in an interweave magazine one time that they sometimes use old bicycle spokes for knitting needles!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Men invented knitting, crochet, and macrame--sailors on ships, centuries ago!! During World War II, a friend of mine was in the Navy--apparently it was a common pastime to knit on ship--and why not? A friend I met while managing the Yarn Dept (etc) of our sadly long gone Ben Franklin Crafts came to me to ask for help to pick knitting back up, as he hadn't knit since the 40's. As the saying goes--"Real Men Knit"--!!


----------



## Twins (Dec 29, 2011)

Thats great!! Good for him!Can't beat em Join em!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Love it! Wish my man would knit.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

k.ryan0511 said:


> Absolutely the most relaxing thing to me! My wife doesn't understand, she is totally not a crafty person, but if I don't get some yarn in my day somewhere I an very stressed!


Bravo for You!!! I love it!!! It is such an honor to have you in our midst! Truly you do understand what knitting/crocheting means to anyone that gets started on it!

Also, I spent last weekend in your lovely city while my DH played in a golf tournament at Ocean Course on Kiaweh Island. I did the sightseeing bit! Our first time to be in Charleston, but I definitely will be back to take my daughter! We are both history addicts!


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

Crafty dude.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

He looks totally relaxed and capable!! You may have a knitting buddy in the making here


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Peoline said:


> When I was very young I learned to knit watching my mother knit, then I move to the US and not having friends, not knowing the language, not knowing how to cook, did not go to bars, I started to knit, since I did not know how to cook will eat boil spaghetti for lunch and dinner, and try to watch TV. 47 years later, I can knit, I can make three meals a day, I thought my self to read and write, I will have a social drink. Knitting is what kept me out of trouble, give me confidence and control, allowed me to calm myself and think things through. And yes I am a man.


Welcome to the club!!! Hope America has been good to you!!! I admire you for what you went through, and how you dealt with everything! Bravo!!!


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Way to go! I love seeing other men interested in knitting, crotchet, sewing, needlework, floral arrangements, anything like that, as I have been into these things since I was in the first grade. I'm a manly man, too, meaning just your typical, hetero guy, but I love being involved in creating things of beauty, and always have. My father has always been creative, and used to make clothing for us all, and I suppose I inherited the love of these things from him. So very glad to see more men getting involved!


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

this is fantastic! and it does not retract any manhood from the gentleman! he is only a man clever enough to learn something new. and relax with it too!! 
one day you will knit together and have a great time!! congratulation to both of you


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

I really like that you know your history, kippyfure! It's amazing that so many people do not realize that much of what women presently enjoy was originally practiced by men, as well. It's terrible that we live in a society that is surprised that men are creative and love beauty; meanwhile women are going to extreme measures to make themselves and the home beautiful to impress, who? The MEN!!! So ironic, huh? Would be funny if it wasn't so sad, because it is this type of ignorance that creates the stigma against men who desire to create beautiful things and to even go the extra mile to make themselves look good, as well. Preach it, girl!


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

knittingnut214 said:


> I love to see men take an interest....better hobby than some they can come up with... :lol:


So true! And better than most people are coming up with of EITHER gender, these days!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Kudos to him. He must be very secure in his masculinity. I wish we could get rid of these 'stereotypes' of manly and feminine things. At one time women didn't 'drive' vehicles! Can you imagine if that were the case now?? Keep encouraging him. I know a fellow who started knitting to keep his hands occupied when he quit smoking and he is one of the best knitters I know! And he finishes many of his wife's projects!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


Love it! No one can say he's 'up tight' about knitting! It's wonderful, next thing you know he will be designing! Yeah

:thumbup:


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

kimknit said:


> In Peru, it's typically the men who knit those fabulous chullo hats! I read in an interweave magazine one time that they sometimes use old bicycle spokes for knitting needles!


Really interesting! I didn't know that. Bicycle spokes - wow - now, that's innovation and determination!


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

I would also love it if my husband would start knitting. I could leave some of my projects for him to finish! HaHa! He too is retired and takes care of the house and grocery shopping. I am lucky enough to come home to a nice hot meal every night! He definitely is a keeper! Thanks for the picture, Caity!!


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

SusieQue said:


> HalloweenCat said:
> 
> 
> > I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> ...


I just taught myself to knit back in October, 2012, and I have covered a lot of ground with what I have learned in just these few months. Designing is my ultimate goal! I still have a lot to learn, yet, but I LOVE it!


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

My husband had surgery a couple of weeks ago and before he went in, he began teaching himself how to knit from youtube videos so he wouldn't be bored during the recovery time. Now he's knitting himself a hat. Sure seems glad he bought me that brown variegated wool for Christmas and the Knit Picks Harmonies for my birthday! Lol! Glad to have him joining me, and with something to occupy him. 

My uncle and my grandfather were great needle crafters, knitting, tatting, etc


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Dianne Tebeau said:


> I would also love it if my husband would start knitting. I could leave some of my projects for him to finish! HaHa! He too is retired and takes care of the house and grocery shopping. I am lucky enough to come home to a nice hot meal every night! He definitely is a keeper! Thanks for the picture, Caity!!


My DH is similar to yours with the shopping, cooking. Just not sure we could afford him to take up knitting, would he have to have his own stash? He did sit down once and learn to knit and purl. Just found his fingers too stiff to hold those little needles, although the size 17 I'm currently using wouldn't be so tough! :lol:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Good for you, and good for him! So great that you got him interested in knitting, what a guy.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Did he know you were taking that photo, Caity ? .....or was it a sneaky one ? Love it! I taught my Godson to knit, (starting early, he's 7) lt's got to be so much better than playing computer games!


So great! I have family in Norway and have been able to go there twice. During one visit, the youngest child, about 5 then, picked up his knitting and started working on it. I asked what he was making, it was going to be a scarf for his Teddy bear.

Your Godson looks so pleased with his work, you're a great Godmother to teach him!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

one of my brothers is a kniter, every December he knits scarfs neck warmers and socks for Christmas gifts.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Traditionnally, fishermen would knit on ships when there was no wind...


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Traditionnally, fishermen would knit on ships when there was no wind...


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

debra rochner said:


> Once he knits "something" especially something he can use like a scarf, hat, etc that should really get him hooked. Boy I sound like a "dealer" of drugs, ha ha ha. Next step is getting him to pick out some yarn at the store, then he'll really get his eyes wide open to the "Yarn aisle"! (Oh what a glorious place, it's magical!) Ate up with it, YEPPERS, I even spin my own yarn too. I'm the one who grew my bischon's fur out so I could spin it. It's beautiful stuff!


My daughter and I look at her Persian cat and think... We could gather all her fur and make roving out of it!!! But neither of us do that kind of thing.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


FABULOUS! My husband does beautiful, intricate bead-weaving with tiny, tiny beads---I'm just waiting....once he starts "knitting" I'm in trouble!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

He looks so laid back


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Poster boy for males knitting!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice - he really does look relaxed. It is great to have someone to knit with you.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


He cleans house? Wow lucky woman you are.. Let him clean if he lets you knit... sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

That's brilliant - give that man a virtual hug from me (Nana Jak) and tell him that he is inspirational!!!


HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

SusieQue said:


> Dianne Tebeau said:
> 
> 
> > I would also love it if my husband would start knitting. I could leave some of my projects for him to finish! HaHa! He too is retired and takes care of the house and grocery shopping. I am lucky enough to come home to a nice hot meal every night! He definitely is a keeper! Thanks for the picture, Caity!!
> ...


I have never knitted with size 17 needles...what are you making? Perhaps he could crochet?


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

My hubby has been saving and spinning the wool from our brown poodle terrier in hopes of some day knitting something from it. Thought maybe a little coat for our nephew's dashound would be cute!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooooo I love it!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Doodledaddy said:


> SusieQue said:
> 
> 
> > HalloweenCat said:
> ...


You have covered a lot of ground! Once you get the bug, you will not be able to stop! More patterns to see and try! Welcome!!! Always glad to have. New voice on here!!! And to have men along for the ride! You will love KP and all the nice people that stop in to visit, and chat each day!


----------



## BlueOakCyn (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband doesn't knit but he is interested in weaving and, best of all, he takes care of the sheep when I'm at work!

A male co-worker knits - I don't have any pics though - he's very good, made a wonderful hat recently.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Dianne Tebeau said:


> SusieQue said:
> 
> 
> > Dianne Tebeau said:
> ...


I'm making a weekend wrap for a friend coming to see us Monday. She has a 'personal thermostat' that runs hot; therefore, can't use anything that makes her warm. On size 17 needles this wrap won't make anyone warm! :roll:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

That's so awesome. That's a man who knows who he is with total confidence! I have three grown sons and I don't believe they would be caught dead knitting. They won't even wear scarves. I tell them they are not confident in their own sexuality,,,somehow they feel a threat! You are a lucky woman. Now you can create things together.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Fishermen used to knit their nets many years ago. Great to hear about all these fab men who knit cook and clean house. Can you get your men to join us at KP


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I love it!! My father was a fisherman in his younger days, that's how he came to this country, and he could knit, but he was an expert at tatting! He taught my sister's boys, and my husband. Tatting was how the fishnets were mended. Fisherman are a pretty tough bunch, so there is nothing about knitting that is unmanly. Gave your man a big fat hug!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My dad who was born and raised in Newfoundland knew how to knit. Unfortunately, I never saw him knitting but heard about a suit he knit for my mom when they were first married. My uncle who was a truck driver in Chicago retired and he and his wife moved to Florida when he retired. I visited him there and was astonished to see all the needle point work that he had done. Some of it was framed and on the wall. My aunt would crochet in the evenings, so he wanted something he could do with her while they watched TV, so he took up needle point. I was so amazed and so proud of him. My dad and my uncle were both manly men. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, etc. are not just for the ladies.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> My dad who was born and raised in Newfoundland knew how to knit. Unfortunately, I never saw him knitting but heard about a suit he knit for my mom when they were first married. My uncle who was a truck driver in Chicago retired and he and his wife moved to Florida when he retired. I visited him there and was astonished to see all the needle point work that he had done. Some of it was framed and on the wall. My aunt would crochet in the evenings, so he wanted something he could do with her while they watched TV, so he took up needle point. I was so amazed and so proud of him. My dad and my uncle were both manly men. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, etc. are not just for the ladies.


My Dad was born in Newfoundland also!! So was my Mom. He from Portugal Cove, my Mom from Holyrood.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it is great. Love it.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> My dad who was born and raised in Newfoundland knew how to knit. Unfortunately, I never saw him knitting but heard about a suit he knit for my mom when they were first married. My uncle who was a truck driver in Chicago retired and he and his wife moved to Florida when he retired. I visited him there and was astonished to see all the needle point work that he had done. Some of it was framed and on the wall. My aunt would crochet in the evenings, so he wanted something he could do with her while they watched TV, so he took up needle point. I was so amazed and so proud of him. My dad and my uncle were both manly men. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, etc. are not just for the ladies.


I think needlepoint is more common for men. My father-in-law did beautiful work--made a keepsake for his children and all six grand-children. One of his grandsons also took up the "needle"!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


Oh my goodness! Yes he's definitely a keeper......where did you get him, I want one!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm betting he is a keeper!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know where men get the silly idea that needlework is not "manly." How about all the men tailors, chefs, hairdressers (certainly aren't all gay), etc.


----------



## Fiddlinfan (Jan 28, 2013)

I taught my 3 sons and 2 daughters to knit but only the youngest daughter still knits. But my youngest son has asked me to teach him and he is 28 yrs. old. When I married my husband he already knew how to knit and had sewn doll clothes for their family's friends' daughter.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Babsmim said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > My dad who was born and raised in Newfoundland knew how to knit. Unfortunately, I never saw him knitting but heard about a suit he knit for my mom when they were first married. My uncle who was a truck driver in Chicago retired and he and his wife moved to Florida when he retired. I visited him there and was astonished to see all the needle point work that he had done. Some of it was framed and on the wall. My aunt would crochet in the evenings, so he wanted something he could do with her while they watched TV, so he took up needle point. I was so amazed and so proud of him. My dad and my uncle were both manly men. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, etc. are not just for the ladies.
> ...


My dad was from St. Davids, Newfoundland. I have been there a couple of times when I was a child. After my dad, mom and I moved to Los Angeles from Chicago, we took two road trips to Newfoundland from Los Angeles. Once when I was 12 and once when I was 16. We would stop in Chicago and stay with my mother's sister for a couple of days and then on to Nova Scotia where my dad's two sisters lived and we stayed with my Aunt Rose for a couple of days and then caught the William Carson Ferry in Sydney for an overnight trip to Newfoundland. Then we drove to St. Davids. I have some very good memories of those trips.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

Well my hubby does know how to sew and crochet, but just isn't interested in doing it. But just recently he started braiding parachute cord braclets, and I caught him crocheting it for storage. Just love it, know I have to save him coupons for Hobby Lobby.
Terri


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Good for him. I have seen beautiful knitting done by men - I even knew a man that did beautiful cross stitching.


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

We were taught at school to knit by a male teacher in the early 1950's. Don't think they teach knitting now


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

That's great.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there my husband, (better than me!) And has been doing so for the for about, 35 years and gets a lot of pleasure out of it. He is now in his seventies and knitting away, these days we both knit for GC and for charities, much pleasure for many ye ars. Happy knitting to both 0f you.Steph.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there my husband, (better than me!) And has been doing so for the for about, 35 years and gets a lot of pleasure out of it. He is now in his seventies and knitting away, these days we both knit for GC and for charities, much pleasure for many ye ars. Happy knitting to both 0f you.Steph.


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

There's several men that Knit & Crochet  It Is pretty eye catching when you can teach your Husband Or a Boy Friend to do that,:-D I think It's awesome for men to knit, crochet, sew, bake. etc. whoo la la LOL  who says It's just a woman thing hehehehe hahahaha Keep up the good work

Have Great Day :-D


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it, you man just chillin with knitting! Great!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

You're a lucky girl to have a guy who likes to knit! Maybe he'll become a fiber freak like the rest of us. Love the pic!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think I could knit laying down like that.... though my recliner comes close..... Glad he has shown an interest.. Even if he doesn't keep at it, he will have even more appreciation of your work and if he does keep at it..... yarn shopping just became an approved activity!!!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I am not surprised at your boyfriend doing the knitting. My Dad taught me to knit when I was 5, he also did the crochet neck-edging on the 2plain, 2purl vests mum made for us. Also I understand the Aran Island MEN knit those jumpers [in the old days] in the winter when it was too stormy to fish & they had their own collection of stitches which only they used. So for me I would have no problem in encouraging boys & men to knit. I have just taught my grand-daughter garter stitch !!!!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't think any hobby or job should be gender biased. If you like doing something -- do it. A young lady at our company just "dusted the pants" of the guys in the carpenters apprenticeship program. She scored 93; a couple of the guys didn't make the minimum and have to retake the classes.

I don't think the stereotype of the little granny with the white haired bun looking over reading glasses as she knits is right either .... that being said -- that is exactly what I look like now -- :lol: :lol: -- but I started knitting in elementary school and took it up seriously in my late teens.


----------



## munciebarb (Feb 23, 2013)

My son found me frustrated one day over a new stitch I was trying. He looked at the instructions and asked me to show him how to cast on so he could show me how to do it. Now when I start a new project he asks me if I got the yarn out of my stash or his. He was in the navy at the time and went back and showed the guys on his sub how to knit. They all loved it. Small portable projects they could take underway. Their girlfriends and wives all got shawls for Christmas that year.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovely! I once had a beginners knitting student that came to class with her daddy, who was more interested than she. His goal was to make himself a nice scarf. It was such fun. I think every man should learn to knit!


----------



## BonnieJean (Mar 10, 2012)

I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

OK -- new concept -- two knitters in the household equals twice the stash area? Gotta love it


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Tell him we are pleased to see him knitting. Did you show him posts on this forum with pictures of the beautiful work the men here do?


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love a man that knits!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

LadyElle said:


> I don't think any hobby or job should be gender biased. If you like doing something -- do it. A young lady at our company just "dusted the pants" of the guys in the carpenters apprenticeship program. She scored 93; a couple of the guys didn't make the minimum and have to retake the classes.
> 
> I don't think the stereotype of the little granny with the white haired bun looking over reading glasses as she knits is right either .... that being said -- that is exactly what I look like now -- :lol: :lol: -- but I started knitting in elementary school and took it up seriously in my late teens.


I had wonderful parents! Though my mother was a "lady", she did enjoy deer hunting, fishing, camping, and boating. They encouraged my "creative" side. I helped my uncles to work on cars, rebuild '32 Ford Coupes for racing. I was also taught how to take care of a house. My family built our family home from scratch. I could do carpentry, and my father even taught me to weld. Yet after graduation, when I applied to technical school, I could not take mechanics or welding... That was a male-dominated class. I excelled in secretarial and business.

All this helped me when I married my husband who has worked his entire career in foreign countries in the oil business. All this home training helped me function easily at home!

I never think there should be any type of gender bias... If the person wants to learn, they should be encouraged to do so!

I am a 58 (going on 29) years old, white headed, looking over her glasses, great-grandmother (YaYa)!!!


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

So cool!! I love it too! Wish my husband would try it - errr...maybe not!!!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

TickledPinki said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think any hobby or job should be gender biased. If you like doing something -- do it. A young lady at our company just "dusted the pants" of the guys in the carpenters apprenticeship program. She scored 93; a couple of the guys didn't make the minimum and have to retake the classes.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Bravo. I'm amused that he won't show his face, though. A lot of men are afraid to do things like this, because they think people will look at them as being "feminine". Kind of stupid, since it was men who supposedly invented knitting. (Shephards had long hours to kill while tending their flocks.) There are lots of other activities like this (dancing, etc.) that have certain connotations in certain cultures. Such a pity...

It will be interesting to see if he sticks with it!


----------



## Jane Dow (Jul 14, 2012)

I had an uncle years ago who was a prison guard at the
Thomaston, Maine prison. He (and others) used to knit
socks, esp Argyle socks!! Of course in Maine it was cold on
the routes they had to take around the exterior of the facility and
on the outer parts of the building. This was for themselves and
for the prisoners in some cases; they all needed the warmth.
Jane Dow


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Go man go...

My grandson was here this past weekend and he was watching me crochet. Next thing I know he reaches over and said he wanted to try. He did pretty good on sc with little help. I told him men use to do this all the time and some do even now. He was surprised.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

It will definitely have to be a two stash household! At least he'll stay away from your girly-colors!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the photo! Is it true that knitting was invented by male shepherds as they tended their flocks? Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Cpautler said:


> It will definitely have to be a two stash household! At least he'll stay away from your girly-colors!


haha we'll see how long he sticks with it. He called this one his "caterpillar." With how relaxed he was on the couch, it surprises me at how tight his cast on and knit stitches were! I think he'll loosen up after a while haha


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I love that men are trying knitting again. Knitting guilds used to be exclusively MALE. I love when history repeats itself. If you study the requirements for joining the ancient knitting guilds it is amazing. There were required items that had to be made and in a very specific time limit. If some of you have husbands that scoff at men doing "womenly crafts" you might want to point out that in the 1960's and 1970's some of the biggest men in professional sports did needlepoint and knitting to relax. I remember seeing several big name football players and basketball players that weren;t afraid of what their buddies would say.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Randy Grossman of the Pittsburgh Steelers is a wonderful knitter. Rosey Grier has been big in needlepoint even working with Lion Brand Yarn. Go on Google and check them out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like you might have a keeper!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I love seeing the men knitting. My grandson at age 7 decided to take knitting in an after school program. He learned the stitches and made a wash cloth and quit.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone who wants to see what a man can knit should look Smoqui up on the User List. His Aran sweater is my ideal. I will never live long enough to be able to knit like he does. Haven't seen anything from him lately, and wish he'd come back.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Some of the best knitters I have known were male - they had tension to die for. Good on him!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I wish my hubby would crochet or knit and he will understand why I have so much yarn on hand. He rather clean house which he does since he retired. Went shopping today with my girlfriend and when I got home, he was dusting my knick knacks. He vacuumed the whole house first. He's a keeper too.


Could you maybe loan him out? Hey, don't mess with a good thing. He cleans. You knit. Where's the problem? :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ksfsimkins said:


> I love that men are trying knitting again. Knitting guilds used to be exclusively MALE. I love when history repeats itself. If you study the requirements for joining the ancient knitting guilds it is amazing. There were required items that had to be made and in a very specific time limit. If some of you have husbands that scoff at men doing "womenly crafts" you might want to point out that in the 1960's and 1970's some of the biggest men in professional sports did needlepoint and knitting to relax. I remember seeing several big name football players and basketball players that weren;t afraid of what their buddies would say.


Heck no! Who'd mess with a 270 lb. linebacker! :shock:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Spiralspirit said:


> My hubby has been saving and spinning the wool from our brown poodle terrier in hopes of some day knitting something from it. Thought maybe a little coat for our nephew's dashound would be cute!


Check out the 2 links in my topic "Can You Use Bowser's Hair For Knitting?" Some great pictures of a number of people who have "gone to the dogs", also a how-to book for making yarn from Fido.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

How nice that you can both relax and knit together. Just make sure that he doesn't take over your stash but help him to get his own.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

shirleyoboe said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > My dad who was born and raised in Newfoundland knew how to knit. Unfortunately, I never saw him knitting but heard about a suit he knit for my mom when they were first married. My uncle who was a truck driver in Chicago retired and he and his wife moved to Florida when he retired. I visited him there and was astonished to see all the needle point work that he had done. Some of it was framed and on the wall. My aunt would crochet in the evenings, so he wanted something he could do with her while they watched TV, so he took up needle point. I was so amazed and so proud of him. My dad and my uncle were both manly men. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, etc. are not just for the ladies.
> ...


so did Rock Hudson


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

daisymay132 said:


> so did Rock Hudson


Yeah, but----oh, never mind.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

ChrisB said:


> Don't know any men who knit now, but my Dad taught my Mom to knit! He was in grade school during WW1, the boys knit scarves and bandages, the girls knit hats and gloves for the soldiers. Mom knit a lot after she retired, when she was working as a beautician and raising a family she didn't have time. I've always knit, at one time my son thought he wanted to learn, didn't last long.
> 
> Keep him knitting, it's something you can do sort of together, it's relatively cheap, and he juts might surprise you with his creations.
> 
> In England many years ago, the professional Guild knitters were all men, so it's not just a feminine art.


That is really interesting! I never thought about bandages as something to knit, but it's a really sensible application! Amazing what we can learn from our parents, and all of our fascinating history! I love to see these little tidbits of common sense in an era of everyone thinking everything has to come to them quickly and easily without any effort. Quality and and speed are not the "twins" people like to imagine. There are Guilds popping up again for men who knit, along with other handicrafts, these days, so there is hope once again for us guys! I only wish I knew of such a guild in my area, but we don't even have a yarn shop where I live. Sadly, the only way to get quality yarns is to order them online.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I loved reading this thread. What a lovely picture. I think you have caught a gem there - keep hold of him!!!
I think it's good that men knit - why should it be just a woman thing. Women, do men's jobs and chores so there is no reason why men shouldn't knit. I suppose it is not thought of as a "manly" thing this day and age. If any of you live near fishing ports - who makes and mends the fishing nets - MEN - surely that's a type of knitting/crochet. I know I couldn't do that job.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> daisymay132 said:
> 
> 
> > so did Rock Hudson
> ...


I know what you wanted to say :-D


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

BlueTressym said:


> Knitting was in early days very much for both sexes. Back when it was primarily a necessity rather than a hobby, both men and women knitted. There is an old pic somewhere of a shepherd knitting while watching his flock.


 this could be this pic . here the link with some info
http://janeaustensworld.wordpress.com/2011/10/11/a-most-arresting-image-a-shepherd-on-stilts-knitting-in-a-field/


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Domm333 said:


> BlueTressym said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting was in early days very much for both sexes. Back when it was primarily a necessity rather than a hobby, both men and women knitted. There is an old pic somewhere of a shepherd knitting while watching his flock.
> ...


Well, I for one would have to be knitting or crocheting if I were a shepherd!!! There is no way I could be sitting all day every day without something keeping these hands, and brain doing something!!!

But a lovely print and article!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

In my city, I noticed a group of ladies meeting up on Thursday nights at our Books-A-Million before Christmas. That was the only time I have seen them. The timing was not good for me to join.

We do have a group at our senior center that gets together in the morning... According to their activities list. Even though, I am of the age, FINALLY, to go there, my life is too busy at this time to join them...

On another subject:

I know I taught myself to knit and crochet at a hound age. With school, and maturing I had to put all of that in the back of my mind... Until I had times in my life where I could pursue them again. This is what I hope for. The spark of knowledge will be lit again at a time that they can take up the arts again.


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

Saw a group of knitters at my local library the other day and there was one man knitting with them. Can't join them as I pick my granddaughter up from school and the time clashes


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

love it. What I want to kno wis how he knits with the yarn on the left? I have to have mine coming from the right!!


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Good for you and good for him!!! I've tried to get my husband involved and learn to knit, but no way. I have a friend who's son knits and his girlfriend knits...I bet the girlfriend taught him to knit because his Mom doesn't. 

I think its great. I always say if Rosy Greer (football) can do needlepoint on an airplane, why can't men knit or crochet. I admire any of them that do.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it is great!!!!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Go man go...
> 
> My grandson was here this past weekend and he was watching me crochet. Next thing I know he reaches over and said he wanted to try. He did pretty good on sc with little help. I told him men use to do this all the time and some do even now. He was surprised.


I taught all three of my kids to crochet......(2 boys, 1 girl) but none of them stuck with it...

BTW I really like your avatar picture! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

ladams123 said:


> Love it - great pic!


Ditto!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I learned how to knit sitting in a recliner. He looks nice and comfy.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't know that Rock Hudson knitted, but I know that Russell Crowe knits.


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

In the industrial age men were the ones to knit and weave and women spun.So we women have really encroached on their territory.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought this was the industrial age. Sometimes I think it is the Age of Plastic however.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is so great! Good for him (and you)


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I have read that we are in the post-industrial age. Whatever. Many of my male ancestors in Germany two to four hundred years ago were linen weavers. That was somewhat pre-industrial, I think. Historians, please help and correct.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

lol laura/ my stash, my gas (car) heh~~~ yes it was a great pic and good for him!so glad for the boy who was knitting too---i shoulda thought of that...


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> I know a big topic that has come up a lot recently has been men at work..knitting! My boyfriend has always seemed intrigued by my knitting and crocheting, but never seemed interested in learned how to do it. He's definitely a more manly man. Last night a taught him how to cast on and do some knit stitches.... he must have sat on the couch knitting for a few hours!
> 
> Does he not look like the most relaxed knitter ever? Look at that, double-pillowed, all reclined out on the couch! He's catching onto the knitting thing scarily fast
> 
> ...


This is so great to see. Too many men don't have hobbies that will help them relax and be creative at the same time. Learning to knit may actually be beneficial to his health now and in the future when stresses set in. He will be the envy of many men who secretly wish they had the stones to do something like this. You go guy!!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

He is both handsome and as laidback as a cat...REAL MEN
do knit...remember Rosie Grier (BIG) football player who loved knitting... :thumbup: he's a Keeper SisHalloweenCat...


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit when I was 15. Did not touch a pair of needles for 18-20 years. I was watching a knitting show on TV, and tried to remember what she hat taught me. The knit and purl stitches came back, I dug out some yarn and needles to try. I could not remember how to cast on, after a long struggle, I was ready to give-up and not knit. My husband took the needles from my cramping hands and asked how many stitches did I want cast on. I gave him a number and he casted on the beloved stitches. Then handed back the needles, said there you go. After a few minutes I had to ask how he could cast on. His Mother made him and his two brothers learn while she taught 4H knitting classes. Bless her heart! And his for teaching me to cast on.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bltime said:


> My Mom taught me to knit when I was 15. Did not touch a pair of needles for 18-20 years. I was watching a knitting show on TV, and tried to remember what she hat taught me. The knit and purl stitches came back, I dug out some yarn and needles to try. I could not remember how to cast on, after a long struggle, I was ready to give-up and not knit. My husband took the needles from my cramping hands and asked how many stitches did I want cast on. I gave him a number and he casted on the beloved stitches. Then handed back the needles, said there you go. After a few minutes I had to ask how he could cast on. His Mother made him and his two brothers learn while she taught 4H knitting classes. Bless her heart! And his for teaching me to cast on.


You are newly married and that is why you did not know he knew how to knit, right? OR - why do men keep these things to themselves. What a great story. Made me smile.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

bltime said:


> My Mom taught me to knit when I was 15. Did not touch a pair of needles for 18-20 years. I was watching a knitting show on TV, and tried to remember what she hat taught me. The knit and purl stitches came back, I dug out some yarn and needles to try. I could not remember how to cast on, after a long struggle, I was ready to give-up and not knit. My husband took the needles from my cramping hands and asked how many stitches did I want cast on. I gave him a number and he casted on the beloved stitches. Then handed back the needles, said there you go. After a few minutes I had to ask how he could cast on. His Mother made him and his two brothers learn while she taught 4H knitting classes. Bless her heart! And his for teaching me to cast on.


LOVE IT! :thumbup:


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to know what he is making? Only real men knit, the woosie boys can't learn or do anything. All my respect and admiration for him, my first (Deceased) husband knit as well, the second one is too busy holding down the couch.


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL...take it 2nd mate is a couch potato, not a couch
knitter :?: OM too, too impatient to knit...and would consider it unmanly.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> I hope he realizes your stash is off limits. lol


He will probably end up with his own stash.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

He looks like a real sweetheart, you are a really lucky lady, maybe he will make a cardigan for you some day.

much love and happiness to booth of you for ever ,

Etoile700


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it is great a man takes a interest in crafts


----------

